# ice chart



## portagelakes (May 22, 2012)

Found a nice ice thickness chart if someone would tell me how to post pic will post pretty good info on how long it takes to build thickness thanx


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

1. you must first have the photo saved to a file on your computer
2. go to: http://tinypic.com/
a. click on the green BROWSE button to find you pic in you file
b. click on the pic
c. click on Lime Green Upload button
d click to highlight IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards
e. Rt click to copy IMG Code
f. paste IMG code on Forum thread.


----------



## portagelakes (May 22, 2012)

Thank u will try to post


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I think I was looking at that chart last night I was researching the topic, was it from a study of two different guys? I can find the link, or you can just post the hyperlink to the web address whatever I was looking at was good info, but It stated there are plenty of "variables" 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## portagelakes (May 22, 2012)

Ugh tryed to upload frm phone cant figure it out anyways pretty much says 1 inch every 24 hours at 20 degrees sry cant show pick


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

The second one might be a little clearer


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## portagelakes (May 22, 2012)

Go to fishingvermont.net select ice fishing sry cant upload but its pretty good


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

here Ya go I found it


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Not sure why it's always blurry when I post a pic....is it blurry for u guys?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Those are the exact charts and sites I was on last night! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yea, both are blurry for me.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

When I get back home w/ laptop I'll post weblinks if I can remember.... I have them pinned in my browser....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Just because it _should_ be that thick doesn't mean it is. This is the only ice chart i trust.....


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

The problem is it won't be that thick as what the charts saying. With the high winds Monday slowing the process down and now the snow insulating the ice. Spud bars are cheap. Even when ice was over a foot last year I still took it with


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Try this... The original picture quality is less than desired.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Ice Thickness Permissible Load
2 inches One person on foot
3 inches Group in single file
7.5 inches one car (2 tons)
8 inches light truck (2.5 tons)
10 inches truck (3.5 tons)
12 inches heavy truck (7-8 tons)
15 inches 10 tons
20 inches 25 tons

http://fishingvermont.net/Ice_thickness.htm


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

To all please be safe - and post your reports ASAP for all of us chicken hearted ice fishermen!

I'm not so good at math, so by my calcs & that chart this weekend on Moggie should have about 3-4 inches?


----------



## portagelakes (May 22, 2012)

Thank u for posting chart so others can see hope to get out to osp in the next few days


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Buzzking said:


> To all please be safe - and post your reports ASAP for all of us chicken hearted ice fishermen!
> 
> I'm not so good at math, so by my calcs & that chart this weekend on Moggie should have about 3-4 inches?



You need to take wind Monday before most lakes started to freeze and the snow we have been getting into consideration. Your 3-4" could be 1-2". Snow insulates the ice and slows the growing process down. You never know the conditions they are always changing especially early in the year. NO ICE IS SAFE ICE!! Coming from Minnesota I'm a die hard ice guy and over the years I've learned better safe then sorry. 

Take spud bar, ice picks, throw rope, life jacket if wanted, and a fishing partner 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

So what's your prediction for Sunday? 3'?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't predict or post any thickness of ice unless it's thick and consistent. It could be 7" in 1 spot I check and 2" 5 feet away. I personally go out and check. I take most ice reports with a grain of salt. I've been told there was 4" on a lake and there was barely 2 1/2" 


I will be on the ice this weekend. I'll be checking the next few days

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

ballast said:


> So what's your prediction for Sunday? 3'?


It will NEVER be 3' anywhere around N.E. Ohio although I did drill thru 22" on Mogadore in '77 or '78. Assume you meant 3" but that's one of the problems with reports. Its likely most places around here will have 3" or more by Sunday but until you personally go out and check it continually on your path yourself, you shouldn't assume anything.

Those growth charts are a pretty good estimation with no wind before lock-up, no snow cover, no sun, no currents, no underwater springs, etc. but how often do those ideal conditions occur? The "Permissible Load" charts are typically based on clear ice, which usually starts to deteriorate fairly quickly around here.

As Erieangler51 noted, any reports should be taken with a grain of salt. Some people measure thickness very accurately while others only loosely eyeball it. And as noted, ice thickness and quality can vary significantly almost anywhere. I'll give reports but always qualify them with "at the spots that I checked".

Also as noted no ice is safe ice. Many people use the term "safe ice" in their comments but really some other descriptive term should be utilized. Too many people don't understand what is intended with use of the term "safe ice".


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Word! Gota guy checking Saturday. I don't bank on anything I read on here, two years ago I watch a guy fall through at Wingfoot. Didn't look fun!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> ....I personally go out and check. I take most ice reports with a grain of salt. I've been told there was 4" on a lake and there was barely 2 1/2"......


Same here. It kind of worries me how many new to ice guys (or at least still green) will be out this year because of how thick the ice got last year. As good as it was last year, my local reservoir had some sketchy spots after some of the snow top melt offs when the rest of the lake had 12" of ice! I hope everyone uses their best judgement, measures for themselves, spuds their way out, and does not take risks. Stay safe all! !%


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

This website has a ton of guys blindly chasing the hot bite


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

I had 2-3/4" on the small pond and 1/2" on the big lake yesterday. 

Today I have the same on the small pond with a few spring looking areas and bad edges. 

The bigger 30 acre lake increased to 2-1/2" with some shitty snow ice. Not real happy how this cold is reacting here. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Never ice fished but might depending on how much forms over this cold snap down here in SW Ohio. Did play A LOT of pond hockey growing up when we had the cold temps and we wouldn't even think of getting out there unless the ice was 5 inches thick MINIMUM. I found two good links and pics; one from ODNR, the other from Minnesota DNR. These thickness standards are more realistic in my opinion. Pics and links posted for your enjoyment! Regardless, BE SAFE OUT THERE!!!

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/safety/ice/thickness.html

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/ice-fishing


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

EStrong said:


> .......wouldn't even think of getting out there unless the ice was 5 inches thick MINIMUM........


Yep, i like the #'s on that first chart. 5" makes me happy...... i weigh in just under 200lbs., but my gear probably weighs just as much as me. 

That chart goes by CLEAR ice though, no bubbles, no white ice, no snow, no wind, no sun, no run-off, no current, no feeder creeks, no springs, etc...............


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Pond I fish had 3/4" of white ice Tuesday afternoon then today, Wednesday afternoon, it had 2" 1 1/4" clear, the rest white.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Mylife614 said:


> I think I was looking at that chart last night I was researching the topic, was it from a study of two different guys? I can find the link, or you can just post the hyperlink to the web address whatever I was looking at was good info, but It stated there are plenty of "variables"
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Give those "variables" a lot of consideration before venturing out(a "Spring" in the middle if the pond will only have a thin crust of ice above it)!! ALSO remember the temps in NE Ohio were 60 DEGREES just four days ago!! Be Careful!


----------

